# First time owner



## Nate6471 (Sep 6, 2015)

I want to know if anyone can tell me what kind of shepherd he is or is he a mix?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like a pure bred GSD to me  I have heard his coat type called several different things but this diagram calls him a "Golden Coat". Here are photos of similar gsd's that I found online


----------



## Nate6471 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you...we have been told that maybe he was old world but from what I've seen he doesn't really look like one


----------



## Nate6471 (Sep 6, 2015)

He has a kind of a long coat also


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Just to chime in (I'm no expert) and to know for sure probably a DNA test but it
could be a hybrid called "Golden Shepherd", designer dogs I've heard of lately, its a 1/4 Golden Retriever 3/4 German shepherd. They breed for the GSD looks with the coat and temperament of a GR


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MishkasMom said:


> Just to chime in (I'm no expert) and to know for sure probably a DNA test but it
> could be a hybrid called "Golden Shepherd", designer dogs I've heard of lately, its a 1/4 Golden Retriever 3/4 German shepherd. They breed for the GSD looks with the coat and temperament of a GR


Not an "expert" either but that makes sense, I have never seen one??? Pretty dog I can understand the appeal for that!


----------

